

Ask HN: Is anyone building anything big with Meteor? - tonyblundell

So http:&#x2F;&#x2F;madewith.meteor.com&#x2F; is full of demos, and Google only returns examples of very small apps.<p>Are there any examples of complete&#x2F;large-scale apps built with Meteor?
======
rhythmvs
We are. Currently released two full-stack Meteor.js responsive, mobile-
optimized large-scale web apps, one in production, the other one in pre-beta
sneak preview.

\- Citypath.eu — City travel app. Job work for a client. \- Popol.li —
Popularity poll voting app. Our own side project.

If you want to learn more, do get in touch over Twitter: @sewdn or @rhythmvs

------
nkoren
My company's application (www.futurescaper.com) is built with Meteor and is
currently pushing 34KLOC, so it's not particularly small. Unfortunately we
don't have a public demo as of yet, but have used it with great success with
quite a few private clients. On the whole Meteor has been a great success for
us.

------
imslavko
[http://madewith2.meteor.com/](http://madewith2.meteor.com/) has some small-
team or one-man projects with source code available.

Production apps are not usually open-sourced.

------
workhere-io
I would guess that the fact that Meteor currently uses MongoDB may prevent
adoption by many larger sites.

~~~
tonyblundell
Really? I thought that was one of it's key selling points.

~~~
workhere-io
MongoDB has gotten a bad reputation lately. I can't say whether or not it's
deserved, but try googling or searching here on HN for comments about MongoDB.
There are quite a lot of negative ones.

------
maerF0x0
they have examples on their website:
[https://www.meteor.com/gallery](https://www.meteor.com/gallery)

~~~
tonyblundell
Unfortunately none of the code is shared.

